# A small rant...



## taramin (Aug 18, 2013)

I usually don't post to the forums but I just got really ticked off today by a customer that came by to buy plants (not a person from BCA). I had an ad that clearly stated the amount of plants I was giving and that they were trimmings and this customer said he understood. So he comes by and as I'm trimming the plants for him he just keeps sighing and complaining about the length of the plants that he was giving (~6" per stem). I asked him several times that if he didn't like it, he was welcome to leave but he said go on. In the end he said that it wasn't enough and in the fish stores he could get way more than that. He told me that it's only worth it if I give him half of my 50 gallons worth of plants for $20. I honestly haven't been so pissed off at someone for a long time. I mean what do people honestly expect these days?

Honestly at this point I'm deciding if it's worth it to deal with these types of customers rather than tossing my plants into the garbage after every trim. I've had customers like him but not where they would sigh and tsk everytime I made a trimming even after I told him he was welcome to leave. 

Just needed to vent out before I start studying again otherwise I'll be frustrated all night


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh sorry to hear that. Was it from cl. Bca people are usually nicer.

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

I know your pain! I'm so reluctant to sell anything it's either free or landfill. I was trying to sell a car to some fellow one day. I wanted a whopping 500 dollars for it, brand new battery less than 150k on it. this arse hole takes it for an hour long test drive saunters back to my door and offers me 200 dollars....but oh yeah he has 50 he can put down and will I hold it for him!! with many explatives I explained in the best way I could he could follow me to the salvage yard for his fifty dollars and hope they were stupid enough to sell it to him. 

Ranting bit aside, I sold it to two young kids the next day that really needed a reliable car. so in the end I suppose it's those people we do it for, not the jerk offs that can't appreciate what's on offer but the finer folks that really really do.


----------



## taramin (Aug 18, 2013)

rwong2k10 said:


> Oh sorry to hear that. Was it from cl. Bca people are usually nicer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


No, it was on Craigslist and I agree that BCA members are rarely that obnoxious.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I think most of us know your pain. It is frustrating to deal with individuals like those. Most of our transactions, fortunately, are with much nicer, more appreciative people who don't pull stupid stunts like this. Another reason I rarely post ads on CL but would rather sell for cheap or give away for free on BCA.

Anthony


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I think most of us know your pain. It is frustrating to deal with individuals like those. Most of our transactions, fortunately, are with much nicer, more appreciative people who don't pull stupid stunts like this. Another reason I rarely post ads on CL but would rather sell for cheap or give away for free on BCA.
> 
> Anthony


 +1 to this statement


----------



## Haven (Dec 26, 2012)

taramin said:


> I usually don't post to the forums but I just got really ticked off today by a customer that came by to buy plants (not a person from BCA). I had an ad that clearly stated the amount of plants I was giving and that they were trimmings and this customer said he understood. So he comes by and as I'm trimming the plants for him he just keeps sighing and complaining about the length of the plants that he was giving (~6" per stem). I asked him several times that if he didn't like it, he was welcome to leave but he said go on. In the end he said that it wasn't enough and in the fish stores he could get way more than that. He told me that it's only worth it if I give him half of my 50 gallons worth of plants for $20. I honestly haven't been so pissed off at someone for a long time. I mean what do people honestly expect these days?
> 
> Honestly at this point I'm deciding if it's worth it to deal with these types of customers rather than tossing my plants into the garbage after every trim. I've had customers like him but not where they would sigh and tsk everytime I made a trimming even after I told him he was welcome to leave.
> 
> Just needed to vent out before I start studying again otherwise I'll be frustrated all night


Sorry to hear about your experience. I only buy from our members with good ratings. But I was pleasantly surprised last week when I bought some CRS off CL. The guy said I was really nice and ran back in to give me 6 more shrimps. He explained that the last two guys were a bit rude and scary looking lol.There is no need to be rude and if you believe in karma .....those plants would probadly melt on him


----------



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

+1 for everyone that has recommended trying to sell stuff on BCA instead of CL. Fantastic community. I've had nothing but positive experiences with every transaction that originated from here, and every BCA member I've met has been extremely helpful


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

I've had members on BCA pull up in a beamer and offer me less than what I was asking for on the ad.
Like.. "Seriously dude?"
Sometimes you can't get away from it but generally the community is pretty good


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

imtrippedup said:


> I've had members on BCA pull up in a beamer and offer me less than what I was asking for on the ad.
> Like.. "Seriously dude?"
> Sometimes you can't get away from it but generally the community is pretty good


I don't care what someone drives when they show up at my door, but really appreciate when someone has the courtesy to haggle in advance. I mean, if you wait until you show up at someone's house to try and haggle...that's just weak haggling game.

We all know that you're probably buying the item (usually already a damn good deal, might I add) when you've already spent your gas and time busting your ass over to their place. You're likely not going to turn tail and go home empty handed if the seller denies your attempt at bargaining. The seller, on the other hand, is caught unawares and put in an annoying position. It's just awkwardness all around.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

These individuals are showing up to your personal residence and exhibiting these behaviours ? Show them the door. I don't know what tolerance levels you all have, but my personal ones are extremely low or next to nothing. Soon as you give an inch, they take a mile and it's unacceptable. Been there myself and know exactly what the op has gone through.


----------



## joeyk (May 30, 2016)

imtrippedup said:


> I've had members on BCA pull up in a beamer and offer me less than what I was asking for on the ad.
> Like.. "Seriously dude?"
> Sometimes you can't get away from it but generally the community is pretty good


If you know a thing or two about beamers, they're very easy to find cheap


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Agree with "l-k" AND "Luke"

------------

Do all the "negotiating" over the phone/e-mail before anyone makes the trip to your doorstep. If they "suddenly" do not like the terms you had agreed upon, show them the door. I, too, am more likely to give my stuff away for free to someone who appreciates it rather than to someone who endlessly haggles over prices (which - more often than not - were very reasonable to begin with).

P.S. Case in point: I recently bought $10 worth of healthy plants from a local BCA member . . . which was 4-5 times more than I would have got for $10 at any retail outlet.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Can I get in on this, I had a guy call me about a tank I was selling a few years back, my asking price was your typical $1 per gallon pricing which I explained to the buyer was sort of a standard for used tanks in good condition. So he pulls up to my place at the agreed time we set up in a beautiful Lexus SUV nice ride if you can afford it. I had the tank ready to go for him, and guess what! he offers me 75 cents a gallon. I asked him to leave, which he did without the tank, he not only wasted his and my time and pissed me off to boot. So now I always insist on a verbal price or PM confirmation as to the price before they get an address.
Having said all this I must say most I have dealt with over the years have been great.


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

I never had much of a problem. I won't name any names but 1 bcaquaria member here bought fish off me and 2 weeks later in seen them in a store which I won't mention either. Even lied about where the fish went. But whatever, most people have been good about it. This is why I generally put my price higher for stuff on craigslist.


----------



## Juststarting (Oct 26, 2016)

I would always just throw them out.... The small amount of pocket change you get isn't worth dealing with weirdos. Just compost the trimmings and save the hassle.


----------

